

Is there a CMS system designed primarily for the developer blogger? - aligajani


======
Wyndsage
Try Orchard CMS, it has a built-in blog from the default installation and
takes a slight bit of customization to work, plus it can run on Microsoft
Azure cheaply

------
thegreenroom
You sound like a lazy developer. Plus what requirements would you have that
non developer wouldn't?

~~~
notduncansmith
If "lazy" translates to "wanting to work with tools that make things easy",
then I'm as lazy as they come. I wouldn't characterize that as a negative
trait.

@OP: I'd recommend Jekyll, and GH Pages is great for hosting if you don't mind
your blog being open-source (I use it).

~~~
thegreenroom
Your fired.

------
kttmrt
Something like Umbraco?

